# Two storey pillbox at Steeton - in danger



## mcl (Oct 30, 2009)

Interesting story in todays Keighley News about a two storey pillbox at the site of the old munitions depot in Steeton.
http://www.keighleynews.co.uk/news/4707921.Threat_to_pillbox_on_housing_site/


----------



## jonney (Oct 30, 2009)

Bollocks to knocking any of the 3 pillboxes down never mind this one. More and more of our countries history is being demolished in the name of progress. I think all 3 should be listed and preserved for future generations to see so that they can get a basic understanding of just how real the threat of invasion was and how seriously we fortified our country during WW2. I understand that new housing is required and that the developers have to make a living, which I'm not against, but they could easily work round the pillboxes.


----------



## krela (Oct 30, 2009)

It's most certainly not the only 2 storey pillbox in england :nah:

Still no excuse to knock it down though. It should have a preservation order on it.


----------



## cptpies (Oct 30, 2009)

krela said:


> It's most certainly not the only 2 storey pillbox in england :nah:
> 
> Still no excuse to knock it down though. It should have a preservation order on it.



They should all be automatically scheduled so that a damn good reason is needed to knock one down. I often find that some of the ones I checked in the last two years on GE are now shiny new housing estates. That said there are a number of places where they have been left as a feature on the estate for future generations to play in and hopefully inspire to learn a bit of history.


----------



## cptpies (Oct 30, 2009)

Would you believe none of these are in the DoB! They are a two storey Type 24 and what look like a couple of type 26's.


----------



## jonney (Oct 30, 2009)

cptpies said:


> Would you believe none of these are in the DoB! They are a two storey Type 24 and what look like a couple of type 26's.



Get in there quick mate


----------



## krela (Oct 30, 2009)

cptpies said:


> Would you believe none of these are in the DoB! They are a two storey Type 24 and what look like a couple of type 26's.



Yes I would, the DoB database is woefully inaccurate and inadequate! (no offence intended, merely an observation based on extensive research and fieldwork!) For the south west many of the entries either don't exist anymore, many never have, and there's a huge amount missing. 

It's still better than what existed before it though (which was nothing).


----------



## cptpies (Nov 1, 2009)

krela said:


> Yes I would, the DoB database is woefully inaccurate and inadequate! (no offence intended, merely an observation based on extensive research and fieldwork!) For the south west many of the entries either don't exist anymore, many never have, and there's a huge amount missing.
> 
> It's still better than what existed before it though (which was nothing).



I totally agree which is why I'm trying to fill in the gaps. Unfortunately the Devon and Cornwall HERS aren't online yet. When they are I'll see what they have left but even that's pretty hit and miss. I'm amazed there is such a variation in the amount of research done by the HERs. The Essex one is fantastic. Wiltshire's is a bag of crap. Sadly I think sites are disappearing as fast as I add new ones.


----------



## krela (Nov 1, 2009)

cptpies said:


> I totally agree which is why I'm trying to fill in the gaps. Unfortunately the Devon and Cornwall HERS aren't online yet. When they are I'll see what they have left but even that's pretty hit and miss. I'm amazed there is such a variation in the amount of research done by the HERs. The Essex one is fantastic. Wiltshire's is a bag of crap. Sadly I think sites are disappearing as fast as I add new ones.



Somerset is extremely comprehensive, but then I would say that because a lot of it is based on my fieldwork 

I have an extensive photo collection of pretty much every WW2 relic in Somerset.


----------



## cptpies (Nov 2, 2009)

krela said:


> Somerset is extremely comprehensive, but then I would say that because a lot of it is based on my fieldwork
> 
> I have an extensive photo collection of pretty much every WW2 relic in Somerset.



I was going to say Somerset honest (I grew up in Frome) but Essex pipped it to the post in terms of the number of sites that were in the HER but not in the DoB, but both are good examples of what an easily accessible HER should be.


----------



## nizzer (Nov 3, 2009)

It would be a terrible shame if any of these pillboxes were destroyed, I only live about ten miles from them and never knew they were there til the article in the paper. There are very few such constructions in west yorkshire and to lose them would be terrible. You Southern guys are spoiled for choice!!


----------



## cptpies (Nov 3, 2009)

nizzer said:


> It would be a terrible shame if any of these pillboxes were destroyed, I only live about ten miles from them and never knew they were there til the article in the paper. There are very few such constructions in west yorkshire and to lose them would be terrible. You Southern guys are spoiled for choice!!



We would have been first under the Nazi boot heel whilst you Northern Lads carried on the fight, so I think being spoilt for choice is our reward


----------



## james.s (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, someone do something about it then. Moaning on a forum will do nothing. That said, my attempts to raise awareness of Annesley Colliery did nothing but it's still worth a try


----------



## krela (Nov 3, 2009)

james.s said:


> Well, someone do something about it then. Moaning on a forum will do nothing. That said, my attempts to raise awareness of Annesley Colliery did nothing but it's still worth a try



Damn, I never thought of that, now I know how to save the world... thanks!

:wrolleyes: :wacko: :notworthy:


----------



## james.s (Nov 3, 2009)

krela said:


> Damn, I never thought of that, now I know how to save the world... thanks!
> 
> :wrolleyes: :wacko: :notworthy:



Sarcasm; the lowest form of wit.

*Ageism is GREAT!!!*

Anyone else want to poke fun at me because I am 16?


----------



## james.s (Nov 3, 2009)

Obviously not, that's good.


----------



## Badoosh (Nov 3, 2009)

We all learn something new whatever our age or experience. Staying on subject though, Devon & Cornwall updates on the ole DOB are forthcoming cpt, time permissing.


----------



## cptpies (Nov 4, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> Devon & Cornwall updates on the ole DOB are forthcoming cpt, time permissing.



Good stuff, take your time, I'm not going anywhere (I hope).


----------



## jonney (Nov 4, 2009)

cptpies said:


> Good stuff, take your time, I'm not going anywhere (I hope).



I've got some more for county durham as well, will send you them when I get time


----------



## nizzer (Nov 9, 2009)

Went to see the three pillboxes with two mates. Two one storey brick built with concrete floor, ceiling and concrete pre cast firing slits built in on all four sides wiyj half height doorways masked by a low wall. One two storey brick built with concrete floor and ceiling with two pre cast concrete firing slits on each of four sides, access to second storey via iron ladder stll bolted in place, Various concrete fence posts '7' shape round perimeter, some evidence of sunken concrete kerbstones. Full site about one square kilometer. No evidence of other buildings.
James can rest assured that I shall be contacting my MP and Keighley Historical society rather than moaning, and all because of his caustic tongue...:icon_evil


----------



## Janbronte (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pill Box - Steeton Dump*

Hi All

I am a new member here after recently seeing pictures of Dalton Mill, taken by one of your members. I am Archivist/Webmaster of the Keighley & District Local History Society - www.keighleyhistory.co.uk our Forum can be found at http://keighleyhistory.proboards.com/index.cgi?

REASONS FOR DESIGNATION:
The two-storey pillbox and two fire posts at Steeton, Keighley, are designated at Grade II for the following principal reasons:
Rarity: the pillbox is an extremely rare example of a two-storey Type 24 pillbox from the Second World War, one of only four known surviving examples
Intactness: the pillbox and two fire posts are unaltered and complete Group Value: the pillbox and two fire posts form a group of defensive structures guarding a Royal Ordnance Factory.



QUOTE I've had a phone call today from a nice lady from English Heritage who informed me that all three boxes are now listed.
Keep it under your hats for the moment as she is sending the paperwork for this to me. When I receive it I will inform the Keighley News officially and hopefully it will be in next week's issue with an official statement.
But basically, job done. Get the beers in! Mine's a Timothy Taylor's Golden Best. ;D

Now we need to look at some grant money (section 106? or Heritage Lottery Funding) and involve a local school in seeing that these pillboxes are fully restored for posterity.
I'm going to start asking about that tonight as I know a man who knows about these things. Funnily enough, he drinks beer too. END

We are now looking at a way to set up a Committee, to find a way forward with the hope these boxes 

I hope you will all go to our Forum and follow the story on there................ Jan

If anyone has any Keighley photographs they wish to share - which we can add to our archive this would be wonderful - the ones of Dalton Mill are marvellous...thank you for adding such wonderful pictures to your site.

Jan


----------



## cptpies (Jan 10, 2010)

This is fantastic news Jan. I'm lucky enough to live about half a mile away from one of the other surviving two storey 24's and I'd hate to see one of these disappear. I'll follow the progress of this avidly.


----------



## Janbronte (Jan 11, 2010)

*Steeton Pill Boxes*

*I have to apologise to the ForumAdmin for posting a link to our Forum on this site. I must admit, I should have checked the rules out first!! So a BIG SORRY.

It was really so that interested parties could follow everything that has been done in order to save these boxes for future generation.

One of our group, also asked for copies of the two cartoons which were placed in the T & A, we were sent both of these, with the aim of eventually, numbering and selling them in order to make funds for the upkeep of the two boxes, which we are hoping local school and a group which at this point is called "Steeton Dump Preservation Trust"

As we all know there are so many sites and buildings like this which need preserving, rather than letting them go to ruin and then disappear forever. We have many in our own town centre and on the outskirts in Keighley, sometimes we don't do anything UNTIL IT IS TOO LATE - I hope we can save many such buildings*

[email protected]


----------

